# We got a lil snow.....



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks beautiful. At least you're not snowed in it doesn't sound like. I don't think we're going to get anything at all. We have tornado watches out and it's windy but no snow. I guess it is possible for snow showers as the day goes on.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How cute!!

Still no snow here... kind of a let down...lol.

We're in a freezing rain warning, but its only raining right now, probably won't freeze, it's still above 0. :


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, these are great photos! I especially like the first one of Abbie. Looks like they are all having a great time.

It's still 67 degrees here in Atlanta, but the temp is dropping as the front rolls through. The clouds are gone, and now we have sunshine and wind.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures! It rained all night and is still raining here. I'm disappointed! Would have liked some snow instead of the big soggy mess we have.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Those are nice pictures...looks like you got a few inches lol. Yes I agree its been raining all day and all night for the past 2 days here also. Calling for ice pellets today with very gusty winds - UGH.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are great pics! Is that Hootie who looks like he's working on building a snowman? That's hilarious!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Those are great pics! Is that Hootie who looks like he's working on building a snowman? That's hilarious!


Yes.... That is Hootie......He left all his tennis balls outside and was running around digging thur the snow bringing them inside this morning....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

We have high winds - 70 mph gusts and rain. It has dropped 25 degrees in two hours. Don't think we will see snow though. You are lucky -- I would like snow. Those are great pictures of beautiful dogs!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> We have high winds - 70 mph gusts and rain. It has dropped 25 degrees in two hours. Don't think we will see snow though. You are lucky -- I would like snow. Those are great pictures of beautiful dogs!


Yep the electricity keeps going off. Middletown Hospital is getting ready to cancel all the remaining surgeries. Kind of scarey all this wind. I haven't stepped outside yet though.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Those are great pictures--such beautiful goldens!!

We got a light dusting of snow yesterday and Wrigley loved it--he'd never seen snow (what little there was) before. He was doing his "crazy dog run" all around the back yard. 

Funny how frisky they get in the cold weather...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm thinking we got close to a foot. And it was all cozy and neat until I brushed off my car and shoveled the sidewalk......


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Wrigley's Mom said:


> He was doing his "crazy dog run" all around the back yard.
> 
> 
> > We bought Carson a squeezable tennis ball that squeaks last night, and he was doing the same thing. I threw it down the hallway and he'd run and get it and then just run around the house like a mad-man. Really, really funny!!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Its snowing like crazy here again. So we are going to go snowboarding on Saturday, I hope I get better, at least it wouldnt hurt as bad when I fall since there is fresh powder now.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> I'm thinking we got close to a foot. And it was all cozy and neat until I brushed off my car and shoveled the sidewalk......



Oh my goodness... I think you do have a foot of snow. I havent seen that much snow for two years. We sometimes get hit bad with snow and some winters its not too bad.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

They look so happy! We have high winds, power keeps going off and on. Bailey's mad at me, as I shut the doggie door, due to branches flying through the yard. I know she loves to play in the wind, but I'd hate to have her hit with debris. Moms are so mean.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Maggies mom's pictures are always so clear. I wish i could get mine that nice. I know she has the interchangeable lens but i just feel camera stupid. I'm lucky to be able to point and shoot LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Maggies mom's pictures are always so clear. I wish i could get mine that nice. I know she has the interchangeable lens but i just feel camera stupid. I'm lucky to be able to point and shoot LOL


Thanks Lisa...But those pictures are horrible..... Im going to take some this afternoon with the sun shining....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Maggies mom's pictures are always so clear. I wish i could get mine that nice. I know she has the interchangeable lens but i just feel camera stupid. I'm lucky to be able to point and shoot LOL


And she's got my dream camera..... :lol:

I agree though....her pictures are great (even when she doesn't think they are).

I just love how happy they look in the snow.....all goldens....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> And she's got my dream camera..... :lol:
> 
> I agree though....her pictures are great (even when she doesn't think they are).
> 
> I just love how happy they look in the snow.....all goldens....


Thanks...Rick...most of the time I think the pictures turn out pretty good... these ones I dont like......:yuck: :yuck:


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Great pictures of your goldens! I really enjoyed them a lot, it is nice to see someone enjoying the snow. We got between 18-20 inches here a few hundred miles west of you. Now the winds are getting stronger and the temp is dropping, they say the temp will be around 10 tonight!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ugh!! 10 degrees??!! That's cold. I'm glad i'm not there.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I love the first picture of Abby, though all of the pics are really good...btw, do you still have Morgan?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

shenando said:


> I love the first picture of Abby, though all of the pics are really good...btw, do you still have Morgan?


I believe that's Morgan in the last picture. Abbie has the red collar, Morgan has the blue collar....

Is that right?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I believe that's Morgan in the last picture. Abbie has the red collar, Morgan has the blue collar....
> 
> Is that right?


The collar color is right...but Abbie had her training collar on and its blue ... so in the last picture ..it was Abbie....... Morgan wouldnt go out side in the snow.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> The collar color is right...but Abbie had her training collar on and its blue ... so in the last picture ..it was Abbie....... Morgan wouldnt go out side in the snow.....


Aw, man.....changing colors on me.... Messing up my whole system....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Aw, man.....changing colors on me.... Messing up my whole system....


No Abbie had both collars on you just couldnt see the red one.... besides Abbie is bigger than Morgan.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> No Abbie had both collars on you just couldnt see the red one.... besides Abbie is bigger than Morgan.....


I can usually tell them apart pretty good when they're together..... But they look enough alike that when they are in separate photos, I look for collars....

So Morgan doesn't like the snow? Is that even golden? I suppose there's goldens that don't like the water too....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I can usually tell them apart pretty good when they're together..... But they look enough alike that when they are in separate photos, I look for collars....
> 
> So Morgan doesn't like the snow? Is that even golden? I suppose there's goldens that don't like the water too....


He doesnt like water either.........:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> He doesnt like water either.........:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


Well, I've been told that Cosmo doesn't like water either. I'll have to see what he does when Samson is out swimming.... I have a feeling that he'd follow him...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, I've been told that Cosmo doesn't like water either. I'll have to see what he does when Samson is out swimming.... I have a feeling that he'd follow him...


He might...Morgan just runs back in the house......


----------

